# Scotland vs England



## Fraser911

What's your thoughts on today's game? Full time result? An upset for the mighty tartan army on the cards ?


----------



## leeandfay

3-1 England ( Im only hoping as i have a tenner on it lol)

Depends which bunch turn up for us lot Fraser but I feel it's a 3-1 win for the Southerners lol

Should be a good game though


----------



## nbray67

I can't see Scotland doing us I'm afraid Fraser.

As Lee said above, 3-1 or 3-0 for me.


----------



## wayne451

They've even taken pity on them by starting Jake Livermore!?? 

Cant see the dress-wearers doing anything to be honest. Their whole team is crap with the exception of Robert Snodgras and Kieran Tierney.


----------



## Fraser911

Auto Allure said:


> 3-1 England ( Im only hoping as i have a tenner on it lol)
> 
> Depends which bunch turn up for us lot Fraser but I feel it's a 3-1 win for the Southerners lol
> 
> Should be a good game though


i hope it's a good game, you watching it?



nbray67 said:


> I can't see Scotland doing us I'm afraid Fraser.
> 
> As Lee said above, 3-1 or 3-0 for me.


Anything is possible, but like you said it's which players turn up for the big occasion. We have nothing to lose, a lose and we are all but out the qualifiers


----------



## leeandfay

I'll watch 2nd half. 

Way too busy today at the unit packing and picking or picking and packing lol


----------



## Kerr

Leigh, Leigh super Leigh.......


----------



## Fraser911

Kerr said:


> Leigh, Leigh super Leigh.......


Think you spoke too soon Kerr 

Awell. Good game. First goal England lost a goal in 900 minutes.


----------



## dholdi

Harry, Harry super Harry.....


----------



## leeandfay

I missed all the drama

typical Lee to miss the game where 3 goals go in, in 5 minutes lol

How was it guys?


----------



## Fraser911

Auto Allure said:


> I missed all the drama
> 
> typical Lee to miss the game where 3 goals go in, in 5 minutes lol
> 
> How was it guys?


Yeah was a good game, mostly England possession as you would expect. England missed a few sitters in the first half. 2 griffiths free kicks within 2 minutes. Then Kane with basically the last kick of the ball.


----------



## bradleymarky

I felt a bit sorry for Scotland to be honest. Can't see any point in England going to Russia.


----------



## nbray67

Auto Allure said:


> I missed all the drama
> 
> typical Lee to miss the game where 3 goals go in, in 5 minutes lol
> 
> How was it guys?


It was dire pal.

Sprang to life in the last 10mins but both sides were awful.

Southgate for me hasn't got a clue and plays the same system that's seen us do jack for years.

1 up front and 4 across the back against, no offence, weaker teams, is laughable.

I like Hart but set piece situations he really struggles on, saying that, both free kicks, especially the 2nd, were quality.

Scott Brown was lucky to stay on though.


----------



## Kerr

I've no idea why they hold these games weeks after the season has ended. Players have switched off and aren't match fit. That clearly showed with the amount of errors, lack of pace and players struggling with cramp. 

I did expect an average game, but was still disappointed in many of our players. Brown and Armstrong have been superb all season and both didn't show themselves too well. Gordon was at fault for the first goal and had a few other shaky moments. 

Griffiths had as good a game as he could. He played the game with zero support and it isn't his job to do everything. 

Kieran Tierney had another good showing. He's some little player. A real talent.

Obviously scoring 2 late goals felt good. Losing a goal in the 93rd minute just feels like a defeat. I'm not sure why even I'm surprised. :lol:


----------



## tmitch45

nbray67 said:


> It was dire pal.
> 
> Sprang to life in the last 10mins but both sides were awful.
> 
> Southgate for me hasn't got a clue and plays the same system that's seen us do jack for years.
> 
> 1 up front and 4 across the back against, no offence, weaker teams, is laughable.
> 
> I like Hart but set piece situations he really struggles on, saying that, both free kicks, especially the 2nd, were quality.
> 
> Scott Brown was lucky to stay on though.


Spot on mate agree with all of the above! And that said the media will still have us thinking we can win the world cup this time next year! I will say for me I liked Joe Hart when he first got into the England team but for a while now I don't think hes been great. Agreed also Scott Brown should have walked that ref did not have a good gamewhen you see in comparison some of the yellow cards England players received when they clearly got the ball.


----------



## Brian1612

Thought the ref had a good game bar the Scott Brown decision and the free kick to England at the end. I am a Celtic fan but agree he should have walked late on. The free kick awarded to England which essentially led to the equaliser at the end of the game was never a foul. Think the decisions evened themselves out. 

Scotland played the more attractive football I found, England were far too slow on the ball and didn't like Scotland getting stuck in and allowing them no time. We were dangerous on the break and more than once had a few very nice pieces of 1-2 passing movements. Gordon should have saved the first goal without a doubt, powerful strike or not. He actually moved out the way of it to palm it into his own net, had he stood up with his hands in front of him it would have landed straight in his arms. You also had Brown not going in strong enough (possibly due to the yellow) then Tierney and Armstrong allowed him to cut in far too easily. Just a quintet of individual errors. 

As for the two free kicks, anyone blaming Hart knows nothing about the game. Both those strikes would beat any keeper. Keepers can only do so much in that situation to prevent a goal. His wall was spot on, his position was text book. If the strike is hit with enough accuracy and power which they both were, not much the keeper can do. Both strikes were fantastic and just a shame Mulgrew switched off at the end and Gordon stayed rooted to his line. Had either of them reacted to the lob into the box we would be in with a very strong chance of qualification. After letting those 2 points slip, we really need to win all 4 of the remaining games to have any chance now.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Brian1612 said:


> Thought the ref had a good game bar the Scott Brown decision and the free kick to England at the end. I am a Celtic fan but agree he should have walked late on. The free kick awarded to England which essentially led to the equaliser at the end of the game was never a foul. Think the decisions evened themselves out.
> 
> Scotland played the more attractive football I found, England were far too slow on the ball and didn't like Scotland getting stuck in and allowing them no time. We were dangerous on the break and more than once had a few very nice pieces of 1-2 passing movements. Gordon should have saved the first goal without a doubt, powerful strike or not. He actually moved out the way of it to palm it into his own net, had he stood up with his hands in front of him it would have landed straight in his arms. You also had Brown not going in strong enough (possibly due to the yellow) then Tierney and Armstrong allowed him to cut in far too easily. Just a quintet of individual errors.
> 
> As for the two free kicks, anyone blaming Hart knows nothing about the game. Both those strikes would beat any keeper. Keepers can only do so much in that situation to prevent a goal. His wall was spot on, his position was text book. If the strike is hit with enough accuracy and power which they both were, not much the keeper can do. Both strikes were fantastic and just a shame Mulgrew switched off at the end and Gordon stayed rooted to his line. Had either of them reacted to the lob into the box we would be in with a very strong chance of qualification. After letting those 2 points slip, we really need to win all 4 of the remaining games to have any chance now.


you not think the second free kick you lot had was dubious? was a very very poor decision imo


----------



## Brian1612

I didn't no Lewis. Might be thinking of the wrong one but was that the high foot? If it is that one I see your point, he didn't catch the Scottish player at all but the rules of the game state it's a foul if you raise your foot beyond the waist during a challenge against the opposition which he did.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Brian1612 said:


> I didn't no Lewis. Might be thinking of the wrong one but was that the high foot? If it is that one I see your point, he didn't catch the Scottish player at all but the rules of the game state it's a foul if you raise your foot beyond the waist during a challenge against the opposition which he did.


naaa not that one, it was where he slid for the ball and the chris martin who was nowhere near come running over fell over his legs and then went down holding his head!


----------



## LewisChadwick7

i say slid ive just watched it and the english player actually fell!

watch this from 4:45 




absolute mockery awarding that free kick!


----------



## Kerr

LewisChadwick7 said:


> i say slid ive just watched it and the english player actually fell!
> 
> watch this from 4:45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> absolute mockery awarding that free kick!


He did lose his footing, but he still clearly wiped out Martin. I think everyone would expect that to be given.

I don't know why the English always write off Scotland. There's never much in the games. England did win the last game 3-0 but Scotland had plenty of chances that night. It could have been much different.

Over the years I've never gone into an England game with fear as I think the team is very beatable. On paper it's a better side, but how often does England lack application.

It's a fair point to say Scotland aren't as good as they were in the past. The very same observation is true about this current England team.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Kerr said:


> He did lose his footing, but he still clearly wiped out Martin. I think everyone would expect that to be given.
> 
> I don't know why the English always write off Scotland. There's never much in the games. England did win the last game 3-0 but Scotland had plenty of chances that night. It could have been much different.
> 
> Over the years I've never gone into an England game with fear as I think the team is very beatable. On paper it's a better side, but how often does England lack application.
> 
> It's a fair point to say Scotland aren't as good as they were in the past. The very same observation is true about this current England team.


the point is Martin deliberatly went over him (which i dont blame him for as i would myself) but to go down rolling and holding your head.... really?! the English players reaction as soon as the ref blew said it all!

the latter half of that i must agree i think a sense of passion and pride of turning out for your country has been lost over the past 20 years or so


----------



## Kerr

LewisChadwick7 said:


> the point is Martin deliberatly went over him (which i dont blame him for as i would myself) but to go down rolling and holding your head.... really?! the English players reaction as soon as the ref blew said it all!
> 
> the latter half of that i must agree i think a sense of passion and pride of turning out for your country has been lost over the past 20 years or so


Martin was running directly to where the ball was. He hardly steered into it. We all know in football that players will do everything to earn freekicks and penalties. Many go down with zero contact and add in triple somersaults for conviction. That wasn't the case here.

I've I had a pound for every player protesting his innocence or claiming for/against decisions I'd be the richest guy in the world.

With very average players getting £50k per week in the premier league it's not hard to understand why many lack ambition. Watch how many of the England U20 world cup winning team end up with great deals, then don't progress much further.


----------



## Brian1612

I'm not even trying to wind you up Lewis but that's a foul every day of the week. Isn't exactly a tackle as the england players slips but that point is irrelevant as he gets between the ball and martin and trips him up.


----------

